# Rossi model 92



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw a stainless steel lever gun in Colt .45. Used for $300.00 bucks are these any good I know this is an impulse buy but i cant get this beutiful rifle out of my mind :eyeroll: Its a Rossi model 92


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having owned a couple Rossi guns I would shy away from it. While it may look nice, the machining on these guns leave a lot to be desired. Even good gunsmiths cannot smooth them out.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks! you may have snapped me out of it.gonna stick with a rem Mod 7


----------

